# MISSOURI Rabies Waiver Bill ACTION ALERT



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*MISSOURI Rabies Medical Exemption SB 566 PASSED 5/17/12*, effective date 8/28/12 http://www.senate.mo.gov/12info/BTS_Web/Bill.aspx?SessionType=R&BillID=5884 . Missouri has become the 16th state with a medical exemption clause in its law.

Exemption language:

*Chapter 322, RSMo Section 322.005:* (5) "Statement of exemption from vaccination", a written determination, signed by a veterinarian, that a medical reason exists that precludes the vaccination of the dog or cat. The statement shall include the owner's name and address, a description of the animal, the medical reason that precludes vaccination, the date of determination, and the period of time for which the medical condition is reasonably expected to persist;

3. It shall not be considered a violation of this section for an owner to have a dog or cat that is not vaccinated for rabies if such owner possesses a current statement of exemption from vaccination for such animal, however if exposure occurs, the dog or cat is considered to be nonvaccinated.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*MISSOURI Rabies Medical Exemption SB 566 PASSED 5/17/12*, effective date 8/28/12 SB566 - Requires dogs and cats to be vaccinated against rabies . Missouri has become the 16th state with a medical exemption clause in its law.

Exemption language:

*Chapter 322, RSMo Section 322.005:* (5) "Statement of exemption from vaccination", a written determination, signed by a veterinarian, that a medical reason exists that precludes the vaccination of the dog or cat. The statement shall include the owner's name and address, a description of the animal, the medical reason that precludes vaccination, the date of determination, and the period of time for which the medical condition is reasonably expected to persist;

3. It shall not be considered a violation of this section for an owner to have a dog or cat that is not vaccinated for rabies if such owner possesses a current statement of exemption from vaccination for such animal, however if exposure occurs, the dog or cat is considered to be nonvaccinated.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That's wonderful news. 

Too bad Texas isn't on the list. Snorkels is getting ready to be a rabies vaccine violator.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

xellil said:


> That's wonderful news.
> 
> Too bad Texas isn't on the list. Snorkels is getting ready to be a rabies vaccine violator.


Yes, it's great news! If Texas pet owners contact their legislators requesting they file a medical exemption bill on their behalf, we might be able to get something passed.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm really having problems with what to do in North Carolina. In the last 6 months in our county we had one pet owner put his two dogs to sleep because they were 'exposed' to a rabid animal and weren't up to date on their vaccines and he couldn't afford the 6 month quarantine. And we had another dog that was 'exposed' to a rabid fox and even though it was current on it's vaccinations, it was required to have a booster. 

State law only mandates that you get one vaccination at age 4 months, then 'follow manufacturers recommendations'. That seems to me to leave the whole law pretty open ended to whatever the law makers want to make you do. All I can figure out is to never ever let them know that your dog came anywhere within a ten mile radius of a wild animal.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

chowder said:


> I'm really having problems with what to do in North Carolina. In the last 6 months in our county we had one pet owner put his two dogs to sleep because they were 'exposed' to a rabid animal and weren't up to date on their vaccines and he couldn't afford the 6 month quarantine. And we had another dog that was 'exposed' to a rabid fox and even though it was current on it's vaccinations, it was required to have a booster.
> 
> State law only mandates that you get one vaccination at age 4 months, then 'follow manufacturers recommendations'. That seems to me to leave the whole law pretty open ended to whatever the law makers want to make you do. All I can figure out is to never ever let them know that your dog came anywhere within a ten mile radius of a wild animal.


See, that's what they told me here. Even with current rabies shots my dogs could be quarantined. So what's the point of a rabies shot?

And oh my goodness - SIX MONTHS? That's ridiculous. Doesn't rabies show up much sooner than that? That's just stupid.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Is this kind of stuff only going on in the States? I really want to get Ruby exempted from rabies since she had such a bad reaction last year. I still have 2 more years before she needs it done, and Im not doing any other vaccinations. Hopefully by the time she needs to get the rabies done here they will have exemptions...


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Omg, I love this, THANK YOU for sharing! Tux is due for his rabies in December and I really don't want to get it for him. He has such bad allergy/atopic dermatitis issues, and the holistic vet we started seeing last year already suggested that I might not want to get him the rabies shot when he is due for it, as this could trigger issues for him. Last time he had it he had the three year shot, but the h-vet said studies have been done showing it should be good for at LEAST five years. I know I have until Dec to decide, but I have already been thinking about what I should do. I'm not worried about him getting rabies or anything, and I really don't think he would ever bite anyone...it would have to be an extreme situation with him being sick or something. I know if I took him to the h-vet, she would write whatever letter is necessary for him to legally be exempt from it. So happy about this being passed.

ETA to add I think I will call the vet's office next week and ask her about this, and about making sure I can get the letter from her stating he is exempt.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I know this is old, but I was looking at the Rabies Challenge Fund website and Missouri is not listed as a state with a medical exemption. Does anyone know if this actually passed or not?


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

BrownieM said:


> I know this is old, but I was looking at the Rabies Challenge Fund website and Missouri is not listed as a state with a medical exemption. Does anyone know if this actually passed or not?


 Unfortunately, it did not. However, it could pass in the future if another legislator were to reintroduce a rabies medical exemption bill. It took 3 filings to finally pass one in Pennsylvania & in 2013 it pass unanimously in the House & Senate! Below are the 18 states with medical exemptions:

18 STATES WITH RABIES MEDICAL EXEMPTIONS: Alabama, California, Colorado, Connecticut, Florida, Illinois, Maine, Massachusetts, Maryland, New Hampshire, New Jersey, Nevada, New York, Oregon, Pennsylvania,Vermont, Virginia, Wisconsin

(1) ALABAMA Alabama Code Alabama Code Title 3 Section 7A-2 Code Of Alabama 

(c)(1) Notwithstanding the other provisions of this chapter, the State Board of Health by rule may establish procedures and qualifications for an exemption from the requirement for a vaccination for an animal if a rabies vaccination would be injurious to the animal's health.
(2) An animal exempted under subdivision (1) shall be considered unvaccinated by the State Board of Health in the event of the animal's exposure to a confirmed or suspected rabid animal.

(2) CALIFORNIA CA Codes (hsc:121575-121710) 

Health and Safety Code Section 121690 (2) A request for an exemption from the requirements of this subdivision shall be submitted on an approved form developed by the department and shall include a signed statement by the veterinarian explaining the inadvisability of the vaccination and a signed statement by the dog owner affirming that the owner understands the consequences and accepts all liability associated with owning a dog that has not received the canine antirabies vaccine. The request shall be submitted to the local health officer, who may issue an exemption from the canine antirabies vaccine.
(3) The local health officer shall report exemptions issued pursuant to this subdivision to the department.
(4) A dog that is exempt from the vaccination requirements of this section shall be considered unvaccinated.
(5) A dog that is exempt from the vaccination requirements of this section shall, at the discretion of the local public health officer or the officer's designee, be confined to the premises of the owner, keeper, or harborer and, when off the premises, shall be on a leash the length of which shall not exceed six feet and shall be under the direct physical control of an adult. A dog that is exempt from the provisions of this section shall not have contact with a dog or cat that is not currently vaccinated against rabies.

(3) COLORADO http://www.colorado.gov/cs/Satellit...goBlobs&blobwhere=1251811811324&ssbinary=true

A veterinarian licensed in Colorado may issue a written waiver as provided in this section exempting an animal from a rabies vaccination order if the veterinarian, in his or her professional opinion, determines the rabies inoculation is contraindicated due to the animal's medical condition. The terms "waiver" and "exemption" as used in this section are interchangeable. A veterinarian may issue a waiver if:

1. The animal to be exempted has a medical condition defined as "a disease, illness, or other pathological state" for which, in the opinion of the exempting veterinarian, a rabies inoculation is contraindicated;
2. A valid veterinary-client-patient relationship, as definied under C.R.S. Section 12-64-103 (15.5), has been established between the veterinarian, owner and animal to be exempted from rabies inoculation;
3. The veterinarian completes and signs the veterinary section of the Exemption from Rabies Vaccination form provided by the department.
4. The animal owner signs the informed consent section of the Exemption from Rabies Vaccination form;
5. The veterinarian maintains the signed exemption as part of the animal's medical record and provides a copy to the owner;
6. The exemption issued is limited to the anticipated duration of the animal's medical condition that precludes inoculation; and
7. The veterinarian provides a copy of the exemption form to the department, the local health department or animal control agency when requested.
C. A waiver may not exceed a period of three years from the date of issuance. If the medical condition persists beyond a three year period and, in the professional opinion of a veterinarian licensed in the State of Colorado the exemption continues to be appropriate, a new waiver may be issued.
D. Upon receiving a complaint regarding the validity of a rabies inoculation exemption, the executive direction or his/her designee(s) may review Exemption from Rabies Vaccination forms and examine the veterinary records pertaining to the medical condition to determine if the medical condition legitimately contraindicates rabies inoculation. If appropriate, the executive director or his/her designee(s) may refer the case to the State Board of Veterinary Medicine.

(4) CONNECTICUT AN ACT CONCERNING EXEMPTION FROM RABIES VACCINATION REQUIREMENTS.

(b) The State Veterinarian or the Commissioner of Agriculture, or the commissioner's designee, may grant an exemption from vaccination against rabies for a dog or cat if a licensed veterinarian has examined such animal and determined that a rabies vaccination would endanger the animal's life due to disease or other medical considerations. Such exemption may be granted for an individual animal only after the veterinarian has consulted with the State Veterinarian, the Commissioner of Agriculture, or the commissioner's designee, and completed and submitted to the department an application for exemption from rabies vaccination on a form approved by the Department of Agriculture. After approval of such exemption, the department shall issue a rabies vaccination exemption certificate, copies of which shall be provided to the veterinarian, the owner of the dog or cat exempted from rabies vaccination and the animal control officer of the municipality in which the owner of the dog or cat resides. Certification that a dog or cat is exempt from rabies vaccination shall be valid for one year, after which time the animal shall be vaccinated against rabies or the application for exemption shall be renewed.

(c) Any veterinarian aggrieved by a denial of a request for an exemption from rabies vaccination by the State Veterinarian, the Commissioner of Agriculture or the commissioner's designee may appeal such denial as provided in the Uniform Administrative Procedure Act, sections 4-166 to 4-189, inclusive.

(5) FLORIDA Chapter 828 Section 30 - 2011 Florida Statutes - The Florida Senate

(2) A dog, cat, or ferret is exempt from vaccination against rabies if a licensed veterinarian has examined the animal and has certified in writing that at the time vaccination would endanger the animal's health because of its age, infirmity, disability, illness, or other medical considerations. An exempt animal must be vaccinated against rabies as soon as its health permits.

(6) ILLINOIS 510Â ILCSÂ 5/Â Â Animal Control Act. 

If a licensed veterinarian determines in writing that a rabies inoculation would compromise an animal's health, then the animal shall be exempt from the rabies shot requirement, but the owner must still be responsible for the fees.

(7) MAINE http://www.maine.gov/sos/cec/rules/10/144/144c260.doc

A. A letter of exemption from vaccination may be submitted for licensure, if a medical reason exists that precludes the vaccination of the dog. Qualifying letters must be in the form of a written statement, signed by a licensed veterinarian, that includes a description of the dog, and the medical reason that precludes vaccination. If the medical reason is temporary, the letter shall indicate a time of expiration of the exemption.

B. A dog exempted under the provisions of paragraph 5 A, above, shall be considered unvaccinated, for the purposes of 10-144 C.M.R. Ch.251, Section 7(B)(1), (Rules Governing Rabies Management) in the case of said dog’s exposure to a confirmed or suspect rabid animal.


(8) MARYLAND 10.06.02.10


(3) The Public Health Veterinarian may delay temporarily or indefinitely the rabies vaccination requirement for certain dogs, cats, or ferrets in the interest of public safety or for medical determinations or research.

CONTINUED ON NEXT POST


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

CONTINUED FROM PREVIOUS POST

(9) MASSACHUSETTS http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/140-145b.htm

In order for a dog or cat to be accepted at an animal hospital, veterinarian's office or boarding facility an owner or keeper of such animal shall show proof of current vaccination against rabies; provided however, that if a dog or cat has not been so vaccinated or such owner or keeper fails to show such proof the animal shall be vaccinated against rabies prior to being discharged if the animal's medical condition permits.

Massachusetts General Laws, Chapter 140, Section 137 http://www.malegislature.gov/Laws/GeneralLaws/PartI/TitleXX/Chapter140/Section137

§ 137. Registration and licenses

A person who at the commencement of a license period is, or who during any license period becomes, the owner or keeper of a dog six months old or over which is not duly licensed, and the owner or keeper of a dog when it becomes six months old during a license period, shall cause it to be registered, numbered, described and licensed until the end of such license period, and the owner or keeper of a dog so registered, numbered, described and licensed during any license period, in order to own or keep such dog after the beginning of the succeeding license period, shall, before the beginning thereof, cause it to be registered, numbered, described and licensed for such period. The registering, numbering, describing and licensing of a dog, if kept in Boston shall be in the office of the police commissioner or if kept in any other town in the office of the clerk thereof.

No town clerk or, in Boston, the police commissioner, shall grant such license for any dog unless the owner thereof provides such town clerk or, in Boston, the police commissioner, either a veterinarian's certification that such dog has been vaccinated in accordance with the provisions of section one hundred and forty-five B, or has been certified exempt from such provision as hereinafter provided, or a notarized letter from a veterinarian that a certification was issued or a metal rabies tag bearing an expiration date indicating that such certification is still in effect.

A dog licensing official may grant an exemption from the provisions of section one hundred and forty-five B for any dog which has not yet attained the age of six months, any dog which the local board of health, for a specified period of time, declared exempt upon presentation of a veterinarian's certificate stating that because of an infirmity, other physical condition or regimen of therapy, that inoculation is thereby deemed inadvisable, or any dog in transit, or dog brought into the commonwealth, temporarily, for the sole purpose of showing in dog shows or exhibition.
(10) NEVADA Medical Exemption: NAC: CHAPTER 441A - INFECTIOUS DISEASES; TOXIC AGENTS

NAC 441A.435 
4.  A licensed veterinarian may exempt a dog, cat or ferret from vaccination for health reasons. The veterinarian shall record the reasons for the exemption and a specific description of the dog, cat or ferret, including the name, age, sex, breed and color on a rabies vaccination certificate which must bear the owner’s name and address. The veterinarian shall record whether the reason for the exemption is permanent and, if it is not, the date the exemption expires.

(11) NEW HAMPSHIRE Section 436:100 Rabies Vaccination Required; Exemption.

II. A rabies immunization exemption may be issued, where illness or a veterinary medical condition warrants, by the local rabies control authority upon the written recommendation of a veterinarian licensed under RSA 332-B. The recommendation shall also be signed by an American College of Veterinary Internal Medicine diplomate and the state veterinarian. The exempted animal shall be maintained in strict rabies isolation, under conditions that are at the discretion of the local rabies control authority, until such time as the medical condition has been resolved and the animal can be immunized against rabies. Exempted animals shall not be allowed outdoors without being on a leash and shall be under the direct physical control of an adult owner at all times. In addition, when the animal is outdoors, it shall be muzzled in a manner approved by the local rabies control authority.
Source. 1985, 72:1. 1992, 250:3. 1995, 202:4, eff. June 12, 1995. 2007, 79:1, eff. Jan. 1, 2008.

(12) NEW JERSEY Animal Control, NJDOH - Office of Animal Welfare

The State Department of Health shall promulgate regulations providing for the recognized duration of immunity, interval of inoculation, certificate of vaccination, certificate of exemption, and such other matters related to this act.

Medical exemption form http://www.state.nj.us/health/forms/vph-28.dot

(13) NEW YORK http://www.health.state.ny.us/diseases/communicable/zoonoses/rabies/docs/pet_owners_fact_sheet.pdf Exemptions The vaccination requirements shall not apply to any dog, cat, domesticated ferret if .... a licensed veterinarian has determined that the vaccination will adversely affect the animal's health....

NY Medical exemption form http://www.agriculture.ny.gov/AI/vetpage/Rabies Exempt Form.pdf

(14) OREGON Oregon Secretary of State Archives Division

(1) Except where specifically exempt, all dogs at least three months old shall be immunized against rabies by the age of six months.

(b) Dogs for which rabies immunization is contraindicated for health reasons, as determined by a licensed veterinarian subsequent to an examination. The reasons for the exemption and a specific description of the dog, including name, age, sex, breed, and color, shall be recorded by the examining veterinarian on a Rabies Vaccination Certificate, which shall bear the owner's name and address. The veterinarian shall also record whether the exemption is permanent, and if it is not, the date the exemption ends;

(15) PENNSYLVANIA unanimously passed a rabies medical exemption bill, SB 155, which was signed into law by Governor Corbett on July 9, 2013 to be effective in 60 days (September 7, 2013). 

Bill Information (History) - Senate Bill 155; Regular Session 2013-2014 - PA General Assembly 

SB 155 text Regular Session 2013-2014 Senate Bill 0155 P.N. 1211

The Rabies Prevention and Control in Domestic Animals and Wildlife Act Section 8 Subsection (f) :

(f) Exemption.--

(1) An exemption from vaccination against rabies for a dog or cat under subsection (a) may be granted if a licensed veterinarian examines the dog or cat and determinesthat it would be medically contraindicated to vaccinate.

(2) An exemption statement must be completed and signed by the veterinarian and dog or cat owner and must contain the following information in order to be valid:

(i) the signature of the veterinarian and the veterinarian's license number; (ii) the date; (iii) the name and address of the veterinarypractice, office or clinic; (iv) an explanation of the medical reason contraindicating vaccination against rabies; and (v) a description of the dog or cat that includes: (A) breed; (B) sex; (C) age; (D) color and markings; (E) whether the dog or cat is intact, neutered or spayed; and (F) the current license number of the dog that includes any permanent identification, if applicable. (vi) The signature of the owner of the dog or cat and the address of the owner. If there is more than one owner, and the owners are living at separate locations where the dog or cat may be housed, the signature and address of both owners is required.

(3) An exemption from vaccination against rabies is valid for a period of up to one calendar year , after which the dog or cat shall be reexamined. At the reexamination, the dog or cat shall either be vaccinated against rabies or, if exemption status still applies, a new certificate of exemption shall be issued.
(16) VERMONT http://healthvermont.gov/prevent/rabies/documents/RabiesControlManual_vaccination.pdf

2.C.4.D. Rabies vaccination must be administered to domestic pets and wolf/hybrids prior to the age of 4 months unless in the judgment of the veterinarian the animal's medical condition would prevent the development of adequate immunity to rabies. Animals so exempted must be inoculated against rabies as soon as their medical condition permits.

(17) VIRGINIA LIS > Code of Virginia > 3.2-6521 § 3.2-6521. (enacted March 29, 2010)

D. The Board of Health shall, by regulation, provide an exemption to the requirements of subsection A if an animal suffers from an underlying medical condition that is likely to result in a life-threatening condition in response to vaccination and such exemption would not risk public health and safety. For the purposes of § 3.2-6522, such exemption shall mean that the animal is considered not currently vaccinated for rabies. For the purposes of §§ 3.2-5902, 3.2-6526, and 3.2-6527, such exemption shall be considered in place of a current certificate of vaccination.

(18) WISCONSIN http://www.legis.state.wi.us/statutes/Stat0095.pdf

(d) A city, village, or town may exempt the owner of a dog from the requirement to have the dog vaccinated against rabies for a year based on a letter from a veterinarian stating that vaccination
is inadvisable because of a reaction to a previous vaccination, a physical condition, or a regimen of therapy that the dog is undergoing. The city, village, or town shall require the owner to providea new letter for each year in which the owner seeks an exemption under this paragraph.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

My God, New Hampshire have gone nuts.


----------

